# Scratch on roof



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi Guys

I got home, to find a scratch on my roof. Its about 5-6 inches long, it looks like someone keyed it but cannot be sure. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Either way, I think its gone through the paint (its white at least)

I just tried polishing it, but as soon as it dries it goes white again. It feels smooth, but maybe this means it gone through the paint.

Whats the best way to tackle this? My car is Misano Red - hope if it does have to be sprayed its easy to match (I think I heard before reds a sod to match)


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

oh dear sorry to hear this.... :x

Always worry when leaving my car what could happen it!

Do you have a photo?

When you say polish it, did you use a rotary or a DA to polish it? cutting compound etc?


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

Hi

I just tried t-cut and some autoglym polishing cloth - for a bit, then stopped as I didn't want to do any damage... Here is a picture...










There is another one too, but its not as bad (longer but not white)


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

Audi fixed myn for £135 where r u if ur near me I can have a go at machine polishing out for you

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

jossytt said:


> Audi fixed myn for £135 where r u if ur near me I can have a go at machine polishing out for you
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did they, was the finish good, did they respray a whole panel?

I am from near London unfortunately


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

I am working in Reading at the mo...

You really need to get a machine polisher on it.

Not saying it will go as if you can feel it with you finger nail... sort of dip then chances are its too deep.

But you can make it look a lot better with a good machine polish - Depends on if you ready to splash the cash...

Not been a big fan of smart repairs but i guess like everything if you find someone who takes the time it can be made to look a lot better.


----------



## Travis199 (Jan 6, 2013)

Yep my car had loads of little scratchs and marks, a run over with a DA and the Megs micro fibre system and they are all bar a couple gone, try a decent valeter near by, they might be able to polish it out


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

RobHardy said:


> jossytt said:
> 
> 
> > Audi fixed myn for £135 where r u if ur near me I can have a go at machine polishing out for you
> ...


Not entirely sure tbh. What u need to do it ur self (to hide the worst) is a high powered polisher, a course pad and cutting compound. And NEVER polish with out claying for our clear coats a soft is recommended I use dodo juice. If ur near Somerset at any point pm me

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

You could try wet sanding it out, followed by machine polishing it, but that looks to have struck through to me. :?


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi RobHardy. Sorry to hear about your nasty scratch it does look like a good one  From looking at the photo it would seem its too deep to polish out. Rule is if you can feel it with your nail it won't polish out. Be it with a rotary or a DA polisher your gonna have a uphill battle. However you can reduce the appearance of the scratch somewhat. If it were me I would clean the scratch and provided its not down to the metal or primer I would back fill the scratch with a touch up pot of lacquer to above the clear coat level. Then I would sad it back flat with the original good paint using a blocking pad and 1500-2000 wet and dry. Once it looks flat I would get the rotary polisher (or cutting compound and elbow grease if you dont have one) on it and the look of the scratch should be greatly reduced if not gone. It's the same method I use on stone chips too.  Hope that helps and you get it sorted.


----------



## RobHardy (Feb 25, 2012)

I went into Audi today, for a quote. They are going to send me a letter with the quote on it - they said it has gone through the paint. I thought it had to be honest.

Damnit.


----------



## jossytt (Jan 9, 2012)

Ah savage m8 hopfully it'll be a sensible price if not try 'chips away'

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

